

GCHQ taps fiber optic cables - wr1472
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jun/21/gchq-cables-secret-world-communications-nsa

======
lubujackson
Wow. This sounds like it makes the whole "which companies give data to the
NSA" almost irrelevant.

